# Stripping old doors



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

I have some old doors I'm going to use but I need somebody to strip them. Does anybody do it? Thanks. 

I'm in milton


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Interior doors? Slab or 6 panel? Old as in older solid wood? How do you want them stripped? Chemical or sanded? What are you using them for when done? Interior exterior?


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

jaster said:


> Interior doors? Slab or 6 panel? Old as in older solid wood? How do you want them stripped? Chemical or sanded? What are you using them for when done? Interior exterior?


They are interior doors, 2 panel. They were out of a historic house. They are solid wood. I'm thinking a combination of chemical strip with some sanding. They're going to be used as interior pocket doors in a new house.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Hmm pocket doors? I hope they are very straight and not warped? I prefer to stay away from chemical stripping if possible? Eats into the wood too much generally. I do things like this, but am kind of busy right now. I dont know how big of a hurry you are in? If these doors are removed already, make sure they are stored perfectly flat or standing straight up, thet will warp if leaned against something. For pocket doors, with 3/16 - 1/4" gap all you want showing on the sides, any warpage will be apperant right away! 

I assume they are probably 36"? X 80"ish? Man someone with a big drum sander would be perfect for this? May could call Don at herritage wood craft, or stop by the shop and ask for him they are right next to bitco. If you made certain there were no nails or screws in the face of the door, he may could send them through tge drum sander, that would eat away any and all old paint and stain from the flat surfaces and then just a small sander or hand sand and strip away the pannel recess?? Just brain storming.... shoot me a P M. If I can help ya out?


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

jaster said:


> Hmm pocket doors? I hope they are very straight and not warped? I prefer to stay away from chemical stripping if possible? Eats into the wood too much generally. I do things like this, but am kind of busy right now. I dont know how big of a hurry you are in? If these doors are removed already, make sure they are stored perfectly flat or standing straight up, thet will warp if leaned against something. For pocket doors, with 3/16 - 1/4" gap all you want showing on the sides, any warpage will be apperant right away!
> 
> I assume they are probably 36"? X 80"ish? Man someone with a big drum sander would be perfect for this? May could call Don at herritage wood craft, or stop by the shop and ask for him they are right next to bitco. If you made certain there were no nails or screws in the face of the door, he may could send them through tge drum sander, that would eat away any and all old paint and stain from the flat surfaces and then just a small sander or hand sand and strip away the pannel recess?? Just brain storming.... shoot me a P M. If I can help ya out?


Good information. Thanks. I'll swing by and talk to Don. I'm not in a huge hurry. Maybe over the next few months. I'll check for warpage.


----------

